# St Joe Outing Results!!



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I wasnt able to fish on Friday but those guys got into some great fish on Friday. I met up with the group for breakfast on Sat. and got to meet some new friends while talking to some old ones. They definately showed the wear of a night around the campfire. One guy was begging for toast.........TOO FUNNY!! 

When you see a guy come out of the bathroom soaked and have to go lay down at breakfast.........YOU KNOW THEY HAD A GOOD TIME!!!

Well Spanky was a great host again while putting us into some great holes, but the 30 MPH winds didnt help a bit. We managed to boat a small brown that luv2fish caught, while I managed to foul hook a sucker. Other than that a great time with great guys, on a great boat with only a few seagulls following us. 

I had to leave early with a 102 temp, but I stayed as long as I could. It was nice to see Second Chance, Steinfishski, Steelhead, Spanky, Luv2 fish, Mitch, deerhunter, Quest32a, some buddies of Freepop, and others I may have left out. 

A great time and I am sure others will pipe in when they get home. I was hoping to party down with Marc and Ralph, but I just couldnt do it anymore. I was WAY too sick. Thanks a lot for a good outing. I am already looking forward to next year!!


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Alrighty...I'll be the next to chime in and I'll post some pictures...

I will say FRIDAY sucked arse as far as weather was concerned...

Matt did manage to boat a small steelie...and I had ZERO bites...No picture though...sorry...

Saturday was better...

Mitch with a really nice buck









Matt with a nice Hen...









Myself with a nice Hen...









Here is Mark, Steve, and John picking out a spot on the river...









And here is Matt guarding the boat from the attack ducks!!!









And check out this incredibly nice fish that Paul a.k.a secondchance hooked up...SWEET!!!!









Great time it was...Met a lot of new peeps and had MANY MANY MANY good laughs...

One of the primary topics of discussion over the weekend was Halle Berry!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Well, I'll go next.I had a blast, just like last yr and the year before that. What a fun bunch of guys.Everyone chimed in with interesting stories around the fire after fishing, and the laughs were too many to count. I think there was about 11-12 folks there on fri, and about 20 or so on sat! we wnt 4 for six on friday in the rain, but got blanked on steel the following two days! 
Thanks for comming everyone, I hope to see some of you again at the Kalamazoo outing. I will post more later!

LOL at Hally Berry!


----------



## vmaxbel1 (Nov 29, 2003)

i'd 1st like to thank steelhead for leting me fish with him on the hooter scooter/polish princess we had a blast. 2nd i'd like to thank everyone for a great time. it was my first time meeting most everyone and it was a time to remember. we didn't get any fish on friday but had a blast with tim aka. stein sat the 3 of us went out again this time troy aka steelhead land a good size hen, i tom aka vmaxbel1 got my chance to get my 1st winter steelhead it was a male that put up a good fight. steelhead will put pic up later. sunday steelhead and i went out and had some hits but no luck. thanks to everyone and hope to see all soon. good fishin to all my sides still hurt from laughing


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Wow, looks like I missed out. Great pics guys


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Another success! Rain, wind, snow, cold, nothing could have stopped us from having a good time. This years outing was great and I'm glad I got to be part of it. Nice seeing all the old and new faces. Special thanks to Troy for the room and ride, the fresh skein from the crew of secondchance, and Spanky for starting this tradition, taking up the collection, and putting up with my drunken arse Saturday afternoon on his boat.

What a riot, my head and both sides are still hurting. Great pix Jim, cant wait to see the red/pink colors on ole Tommy2thumbs buck. Man that fish was purty.

Jim Halle's mine buddy.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Well another fine outing in the books! Man what a great time! I only was able to attend fridays festivities, but it was a blast. First off, thanks to Spanky for putting this together and having me aboard the fish catchin machine. Like Dan said earlier, we went 4 for 6...personally I got a small male and a nice hen. Thanks to Mitch for the egg bag!!!  I don't have a digital, but i think we did get one of it. Hopefully he will post the picture on here. The rain was okay to deal with...but when the wind kicked up and turned the boat sideways in the river (even with two drift socks out!!!) we had to call it a day friday. Just figures, since we were sitting on a nice spot where we took 2 nice hens minutes before. Oh well, I look forward to many more of these in the future. 

It was good seeing old friends and meeting many new ones. Good fishing to all!


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Had a great time fishing on the Genuine Raft w/ Spanky and Mich Buckmaster on Saturday. Thought it was going to be a good day when our first spot yielded some hits and a small brown, but the wind was tooooo much to fish some of the more productive water.

Thanks again to Spanky for the ride, and the organizing-and to Mich Buckmaster for the snacks (hope you're feeling better)!

Nice meeting everyone as well, can't wait to come to the next outing when I don't have to leave early!

Darrin/Live2fishdjs


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

She's all yours Tim...hehe...

Yes Spank was a gracious host...had a blast. It is even rumored that everybody had a good time? Not sure though that hasn't been confirmed.

Next years should be even funner. I may actually add an anchor wench to the boat someplace? How cool would that be?

You guys that fish the river on a regular basis how much are those pyramid anchors you guys get. I'm guessing I would need about 45lbs or so to hold my boat.

And is there a website I could research the wenches/winches...hehe...and no i'm not talking about playboy.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Were can you fish for 3 day and fish in the rain, snow, wind and in the sun? Right here on the St. Joe Fishing for Steelies.

What a great time. Thanks to spanky for putting the outing together and to everyone for the good laughs.

John I had a good time fishing with you Sat. Sorry for the 6lbs Test I tried to tell Mark that was not a good idea. I think the prize for the biggest catch has to go to Sixshooter and Butch for hooking into that 100lb+ monster. (ok That tree they hooked into with the anchor.)

And for those that need to know I will post the results of my travels home (all 10 min of it) along the St. Joe in the SW Mich. Rivers & streams Forum. and I will post the Canned Venison in the wild game recipe forum.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

What a blast!!! I had a great time, with a great bunch of guys. It was good to see old faces and to meet many new. Fishing was pretty good in my book with me landing 1 fish and flat out blowing my chances on probably a half a dozen more (thanks for the pic Jim).

The entertainment around the campfire was more than I could handle at times, I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard for so long!

Big thanks to Spanky and 2ndchance for having me aboard, You were both very gratious hosts and I appreciate it.

Hey Sixshooter, Looking for a anchor wench? I thought that was Butch? Oh I see, You're looking for a anchor winch!!

Thanks to everyone for a great time!

Bombs away!

Mitch


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Oh yeah, that venison over a campfire was awsome. We really had some good grub both nights.The best part is we really never "organized" any food/menu sign-ups . It all came together very well. I appreciate the thanks for organizing, but they are undeserving, all I had to do was put up the post and answer a couple questions.You guys need to thank each other, for making it to the outing, and yourselves for taking a chance on river conditions, weather, and availability of fish.
The fact that so many strangers(kinda) can meet for the first time and carry on like family, is just amazing.It says alot about who we are and how we act as sportsmen and women.After a weekend like we just had with folks like you guys, I have extra pep in my step and a smile on my face. Nothing's gonna bother me for at least a few days.(except this bruise on my left shoulder).
I know we will continue this tradition on the Joe for yrs to come.
I will see some of you guys on the river soon......4 more days!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Dan,

your'e right! It's amazing the great group of guys/gals we have here on the site! No better group could have been organized by what was "thrown together" this weekend! Man, the food was killer...grilled fresh steelhead, canned venison, venison strip steaks, venison salami, cheese, more salami with spicy cheeses, and of course...beer and the Captain! I have to say I'm proud to be a part of such a great group of guys!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yea, yea, rub it in guys. I worked all day Saturday and Scarlet worked Sunday. Much less than an ideal weekend. Still will feel lucky if we end up having a place to work though.
On the bright side, things are looking up, because when you're at the bottom of the barrel, the only way is up.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Freepop, hey man, not meant to rub it in...but WAS IT EVER A GREAT TIME!!! lol  

I do wish the best for Scarlet and yourself! And you guys are part of what makes 'the best website around' the way it is. Hopefully you can make the next one...NO EXCUSES ACCEPTED!

Hey Quest, you download those pictures yet?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I know Ben. We were really looking forward to a weekend off and some much needed fun.

Thanks for th compliment and come heck or high water, we'll be at the next one.

Good luck on the wedding day, our hopes for all the best to you and Kylee (sp?).


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I sit here and wonder how, Shoeman, Polarbear, Chromium, and Kingfisher did today!I think I heard Ralf laughing in my sleep last night!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> I think I heard Ralf laughing in my sleep last night!


Now that's scary...... 

Glad to see all went well. I was hoping this event was another weekend so I could go but the wife had planned us for Houghton Lake this weekend. Don't it figure she has an event planned (I told her that it was the last one and I would be steelhead fishing) for the Zoo outing. 

I hope to catch up with you folks at different times and I'll be sure to keep next year's event date open.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

It was a blast as usual, I have yet to have a less than a fantastic time at an outing.

It was nice to finally meet some of the southwest gang, and everyone else of course.

I fished below the ladder on foot Sat. and watched Polarbear and Kingfisher2 land 2 "little ladies ", Thanks for the skein guys!

Saturday night, whew! 

It's been a while since I've cut loose, and with Chromiums 5th wheel within stumbling distance, why not.

Thanks for the food, laughs and company fellas.

Sunday, 6:15, wakey, wakey, time to launch the Ship O' Fools. Man you two kill me! 

We managed this nice buck just before lunch, my bobber went down 60 yds downstream with 4 plug rods outs, Ralf and John rode me the entire time as they pulled lines and chased it down to where I thought it had me wrapped, turns out he just didn't want to leave his spot!












Okay, so it wasn't really that impressive!











The very next cast another fish broke me off, That was the last hit for the day. A nice shore lunch with a few members, a couple more hours on the river, dinner with Ralf and John and my weekend was shot!

Back to the grind.


----------



## vmaxbel1 (Nov 29, 2003)

steelheads cpu is out till wed. he will post pic after he and i go and check out the launch sites and see if we can maybe get a few open for this week end. good to here that everyone had fun.


----------

